# Wheel hub diameter



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I searched Google and here and can not find what size the wheel hub is for our cars. The best I could find was that the center caps fit a 60mm opening but that I know thats not the actual hub size. I believe its like 56.? anyone know? I got a idea since out wheel selections suck right now. thanks


----------

